# Am I a Havanese?



## LaCubana (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi everyone

On my way to work Thurs morning I saw what looked like a bunny darting in and out of traffic sitting at a red light. When I did a double take, I saw it was a puppy. Realizing she would be crushed, I jumped out of my car and scooped it up as the light turned green. Now I'm trying to get her to her owner, but I'm having trouble pinpointing a breed to put on "found" posters.

Someone told me she was a Havanese. I figured I would turn it over to the experts for advice. Can someone tell me if she is Havanese or a distinct trait a Havanese has that a sh*tzu, Maltese or any other small breeds may not have??

Here are some pics...








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

If it is a Havanese, then I will have a really hard time adopting her out if I don't find the owner. I'm Cuban so what are the odds I would find a CUBAN dog and save her?? That would be too crazy. I've always talked about owning a Havanese but haven't really put much research into it... yet.

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!! 
-A clueless Husky owner


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My 2 cents-could be a mix with a shih tzu or lhasa judging from the underbite. What a cutie pie though and thank goodness you stepped in to save the day!


----------



## LaCubana (Mar 25, 2012)

Pixiesmom said:


> My 2 cents-could be a mix with a shih tzu or lhasa judging from the underbite. What a cutie pie though and thank goodness you stepped in to save the day!


I did what any doggie mom would hope someone would do for them. Save their baby! I hope if any of my "kids" get loose someone would do the same for me. 

That's what someone else told me! Shih tzu because of the underbite. The person that said Havanese was a vet tech and deals with dogs all day so I figured I'd research his claim a bit more...especially since Havanese interested me because of my culture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> My 2 cents-could be a mix with a shih tzu or lhasa judging from the underbite. What a cutie pie though and thank goodness you stepped in to save the day!


That was my thought when I saw the first photo also. But then in some of the other photos, she looks like she has a longer nose, though still shorter than most Havanese. There are so many crosses out there that it's really impossible to know for sure.

If she were a well bred, pure bred Havanese, she would not have an underbite, would have a longer nose, and would have almond shaped eyes instead of round. also, Havanese have tails that curl up over the dog's back. We can't really see that in your photos, but it's something else to base your guess on.

In any case, as Pixie's Mom said, she's adorable! Have you had her to your vet? If she's someone's pet, she might be microchipped.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

could be a hav mixed with shih tzu or Lhasa... do you have any whole body pics?


----------



## LaCubana (Mar 25, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> could be a hav mixed with shih tzu or Lhasa... do you have any whole body pics?


here is a full body pic but she is laying down. She's very playful and hard to get a shot of her standing still...








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## LaCubana (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> That was my thought when I saw the first photo also. But then in some of the other photos, she looks like she has a longer nose, though still shorter than most Havanese. There are so many crosses out there that it's really impossible to know for sure.
> 
> If she were a well bred, pure bred Havanese, she would not have an underbite, would have a longer nose, and would have almond shaped eyes instead of round. also, Havanese have tails that curl up over the dog's back. We can't really see that in your photos, but it's something else to base your guess on.
> 
> In any case, as Pixie's Mom said, she's adorable! Have you had her to your vet? If she's someone's pet, she might be microchipped.


Yes, I took her to the vet to check for a microchip and nothing. Very disappointing. I would love to keep her but my two huskies are like :suspicious: and my cats are like :jaw: hahahaha In a way, I'm relieved she is not a Havanese because if she were I would REALLY want to keep her... As if fate put her in my path because I've always been curious about the breed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She does look more Havanese, or mix including Hav in your pictures after the first. many Havanese do have the shorter nose shown in your photos. I would say there's a distinct possibility you did find a fur baby with Cuba in its heritage. she's a lucky girl.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah she is so cute how can you resist those eyes she diffidently has the happy look of a havanese. Her coat looks a bit curly and is a beautiful color. I hope you can find her mom.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Have you brought the flyer with her photo to all the area vets, doggie daycares, etc etc?
Glad you got her to a safe place!
ha ha your two huskies aren't impressed with her?!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad you "saved" her and hope you find the owner quickly. Looks like she's had a haircut, indicating someone's pet.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Someone must be frantically searching for such a cute little pup. She sure is a cutie and I hope you are able to find the owners. She could easily be a Havanese or a Hav/mix.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't imagine losing a puppy and not being frantic and putting up signs on every corner.  I really hope you find her owner OR a really great home (if you don't fall madly in love before the time comes to part with her! lol)

I can see some havanese traits, really depends on the line for the underbite, I know more than a few havs locally that have them. The almond shape eye is pretty distinctive and most have tails that flip up to some degree, if not stuck t their backs.

Give her a roll of toilet paper and see what she does with it. If she shreds it to a million pieces...she's a havanese! ound:

Kara


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You could just describe her a a "fluffy little dog" in your poster or newspaper ad..

Have you looked and/or posted on www.craigslist.org under Community/Lost+Found and also Community/Pets in the area where you found her?

She certainly is cute?


----------



## Havigirl (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck in finding her home, she looks like a sweetie!

So funny about the toilet paper, my TP is not on the roll but on the cabinet to keep my two girls from tp'ng the house every day


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was just wondering if you found this adorable pup's home or what the outcome was?


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

To me she looks like a havanese,or maybe part.things always happen for a reason?


----------

